# Radios (Walkie Talkie)



## devil-dog (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm looking for a good pair of Radios or walkie talkies. 
I'm looking for something above the standard family radios, that Cabelas - Basspro - etc.. carries. 
My experience with these, is reception is less than poor. 
I've tried midlands, and Motorola GMRS - FRS and both had very poor reception - in one instance less than 300ft from the other party I could barely understand communications and this was line of sight. 

Can anyone point me in the right direction to something that is actually useable in woodland areas - ranges between 1 to 2 miles?


----------



## trckdrvr (Jan 10, 2010)

Cobra..(at your local truckstop)

I have 2 sets and they go for miles through trees, over hills..

 Cobra has 20,30,35 mile advertised 2way handheld radios

www.cobra.com


----------



## bearhunter39 (Feb 3, 2010)

get vhf radios


----------



## godogs57 (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a like new set of Motorollas that are "7 mile" walkie talkies...they worked great and as advertised. My son and I used them until he got a cell phone and now we text to each other. PM me if you might be interested...they are in great shape and I will let 'em go right.


----------



## Davexx1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Has there been any improvement in distance of the 2010 models of popular walkie talkie products?

It doesn't matter what they advertise (36 miles with unobstructed line of sight), if they won't reach a reasonable distance of a few miles thru the woods, they are not of much help.

Dave


----------



## CAL90 (Mar 2, 2010)

I would also like to know a name and model number of a good radio that someone has used and been happy with. I had a pair of the 36 mile Midlands and I was lucky to get 1/2 a mile out of them. I contacted the manufacturer and all they would tell me is that they should work. Needless to say, I returned them.


----------



## Davexx1 (Mar 2, 2010)

All I have been able to learn about the personal walkie talkie radios is that they operate (transmit and receive) via "line of sight".  Their maximum advertised operational distance can only be achieved when there is absolutely nothing between the two radios.  An example may be mountain top to mountain top on a crystal clear day.

When obstructions such as trees, heavy woods, hills, etc. exists between the two radios, the distance is greatly reduced to a fraction of the advertised distance.  I suspect that certain atmospheric conditions also hinder/reduce effective range of the radios.

I am guessing the radios with the greatest advertised range have a higher powered transmitter and better antenna system.  A higher powered transmitter requires more power and shortens battery life.

It seems there should be some different operating frequencies (allowed by FCC) that would provide better more effective range.

There are other types of handheld radios such as the HAM types or VHF marine radios that operate on different frequencies that do have much more effective range but those are expensive, have to be licensed, VHF restricted to marine use, and everyone you hope to communicate with has to have the same type of radio and be on the same frequency/channel.

Dave


----------



## Davexx1 (Mar 7, 2010)

I just happened to notice that Motorola has a programable channel hand held walkie talkie type radio that operates on UHF and/or VHF.  Not sure if the SP50 radio would be a good option for the woods and hunting communication needs or not.

Dave


http://www.two-wayradio.com/Motorola_pdfs/sp50_brochure.pdf


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 7, 2010)

I was in a bear hunting club in North Carolina a few years ago , and the guys over there used marine radios , I think this was against the law  using them inland , not sure. But they would talk for a few miles apart , not just line of sight . I know that does not help much , but these were Motorola . Scott


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Mar 7, 2010)

This will be my next radio purchase : Cobra MR HH425LI VP Handheld GMRS/VHF

http://www.cobra.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&product_ID=290


----------



## Davexx1 (Mar 7, 2010)

The Cobra HH425 radio sounds like a good one.  It is considerably more expensive than the typical shirt pocket size blister pack walkie talkies, is quite a bit larger and heavier but it is more powerful.  It does have alot of good features, is dual band, has longer/taller antenna, etc..  The heavier weight is because of the six AA size lithium ion batteries.

The radio has a belt clip but we may want/need something more secure than that.

Both bands of the Cobra radio (VHF and GMRS) require a FCC license although enforcement of the FCC licensing regulations seems to be almost non-existant.  Beware that the Cobra radio does not operate on and cannot communicate with the smaller walkie talkies when they are on FRS channels so anyone you plan to communicate with will have to be on VHF or GMRS channels. 

Cabellas sells the Cobra radio for $149 and they have very good customer service if needed.  Cabellas also has free shipping right now for orders of $150 or more.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...cabelas/en/common/search/search-box.jsp.form1

The Cobra radio comes with 3 year warranty.  That is great!

Dave


----------



## Gunsmoke (Mar 17, 2010)

I use these  every day and they are great you can  program them on the computer 
http://www.hitechwireless.com/Black...UserID=5095028&SessionID=zD7Oc3pvEjNkgroBIUnw


----------



## donald-f (Jun 7, 2010)

Check out the coverage of nextel where you hunt. If you have coverage you can talk clear to calif. You can get the phone for $50.00 and get unlimited use of phone or radio for $50.00 per month prepaid.


----------



## Washington95 (Jun 22, 2010)

Check out line offered by Sportsmans Guide.com.  They're the only ones I've EVER heard of that warrants what they sell FOR LIFE.

If you get them/don't like them, return them, get different kind.

If they ever fail just return them with info you receive with your order.  You have to have your receipt.

Things change, so just verify lifetime warranty each time you order.  Think it will tell you that in their catalogs and on line, but this is almost too good to be true.  I've use this policy a couple of times.  Once with some hand held radios when one quit working.  I didn't even have the receipt, but they said they'd take it back that one time.

I have a 28 or 30 mile Motorola set they sold for about $80 a couple of years ago.  No problems (yet) but use them rarely.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 22, 2010)

Razor Blade said:


> I was in a bear hunting club in North Carolina a few years ago , and the guys over there used marine radios ,_ I think this was against the law  using them inland ,_ not sure. But they would talk for a few miles apart , not just line of sight . I know that does not help much , but these were Motorola . Scott



Big time.


----------

